# Hi fellow invert lovers!



## Androctopus (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone

I'm Andrew from Maryland and I've been wanting to get back in the hobby after being mantisless for the past several years! Currently, I work in aquaculture and herpetoculture for the government. In my free time (ha!), I care for a menagerie of pets including octopuses, cuttlefish, a Dumeril's boa, a coastal carpet python, and an array of inverts! Right now, I have a female D. dessicata and am expecting some ghosts and Brunner's by the end of the week! I'm hoping to enter the exciting world of mantis breeding so any tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome Maryland!  I live in Virginia, so we are sort of neighbors? LOL. Sounds like you've got some awesome pets already!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jun 27, 2017)

Heyas and welcome. Lots of great info here and nice people.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello Andrew and welcome to the forum  

For tips on breeding mantids the best bet is the Breeding and Nymph Care section itself - as it can not be summed up so easily, or will apply to all mantid species anyway.  You can search the section for better results. Just use the search function and type what you want to find, click the *All Content* text to the left of your text, and select *This Forum* (and only Breeding and Nymph Care topics will be shown). If you have specific questions though about a species, just ask in that section.


----------



## WalkerNom (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Andrew, welcome to the forum, I've joined recently as well!  It's awesome that we're practically neighbors (I'm in Delaware).  Also, sounds like a very interesting job!


----------



## Jessie (Jun 30, 2017)

Welcome i have ghosts to.


----------

